# Madison, Wi area



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyone in the area? Looking to compare prices, maybe bounce some ideas off some people. I seem to be all alone in my world of running my business, nobody I know looks at snow removal like I do. Im currently doing 45-50 accounts every snowfall. Mainly residential and a lot of sidewalks for businesses. I figured out how to streamline my operations, and would like to possably get together with someone that does a lot of large parking lots and figure something out. I have few that asked me to bid them this year, but they are obviously very different than a residential driveway and sidewalk.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

If your looking for help bidding, I dont think the local competition is going to "help" you figuring out a price. Most guys keep that stuff really tight to the vest. 
What I can suggest to help is join Sima. They have a mentor program that would help you with exactly what your looking for. They also have "Build A Bid" programs going on right now.


----------



## snowman5313 (Jun 19, 2009)

Im in Madison WI . I am bidding out large lots right now. The numbers Im hearing make me laugh but what do you do? What are you thinking. Never hurts to bounce ideas around.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

I am bidding the large lots too....I keep hearing that prices are too high, so I have to come down..... that doesn't make me feel very good. Been talking to some guys who are plowing, and they are only getting $50/hr for a plow truck from the big guys in town....
The good news is, I have more work than I can do myself so I need to hire a sub or 2.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

Schuley;799466 said:


> I am bidding the large lots too....I keep hearing that prices are too high, so I have to come down..... that doesn't make me feel very good. Been talking to some guys who are plowing, and they are only getting $50/hr for a plow truck from the big guys in town....
> The good news is, I have more work than I can do myself so I need to hire a sub or 2.


I run in dane co., i will tell you this if you drop your plow for less than 85 per hour you are waisting your time and efferts. Now when you talk about $50 per hour is that sub work? i can see that as reasonable.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Premier;801858 said:


> I run in dane co., i will tell you this if you drop your plow for less than 85 per hour you are waisting your time and efferts. Now when you talk about $50 per hour is that sub work? i can see that as reasonable.


Yes that is sub work. I agree with the $85/hr. I guess so many guys are looking for work that if your a new sub for one of the larger companies in the area, $50/hr for a truck is all you can get due to the high abount of people looking. But...if you have previous experiance with them and they know they can rely on you, i think its up around $65/truck.


----------



## snowman5313 (Jun 19, 2009)

Its both the economy and the amount of snow we have been getting. Every one keeps telling me that they are saying more snow like last year. Who can blame them. If they make any money and make it to next year it will all work out for them??? I know there are lots of guys I talk to and its funny that they tell me that they are getting a plow for there truck. I ask them if they got any work and they tell me they are going to sub out or they got some work. One of these years its not going to snow 100", its going to snow 20" and then we are going to see the real hurt of the construction slow down.


----------



## snowman5313 (Jun 19, 2009)

BUT as far as the amount of $ per hour it depends on the equipment. My old boss is getting $50 an hour for a 10 year old bobcat, no cab, a drunk running it, no TRUE insurance, a 64" bucket and being a single speed. I just picked up a lot telling the manager that I would give him a per push and that my 2 speed bobcat w/ 10' blade and operator thats been with me for 5 years now would have the job done in 20 minutes. He told me that my old boss took 2 hours.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Guys should not be looking at the previous 2 winters and thinking this is normal. You have to take an average over a number of years. When it snows heavy every guy with a pickup thinks they should get in on the action, it's just not that simple. Good luck to all you Madison guys and hopefully the snow will continue!


----------



## snowman5313 (Jun 19, 2009)

I totally agree WIPENSFAN. But realisticly people are sheep. They see the money that was made, or need to make money with their toys. They think its money in their pocket. Business is business. I have been doing this for 10 years now, and I know that just becuase your in wisconsin doesn't mean its going to snow. And just because you have a plow doesn't mean your a plower. The funny thing is that I talked to my dealer and he is swamped. He is taking care of the big guys like he should. He tells me every time i see him that he tries to tell the sheep not to buy that $6000 plow and to work for some one else but no one listens. He tells them about going out at all hours of the night, people not getting paid, brakedowns, missing family stuff.... but all they see is making the big bucks. Sad part is in a year or two that $6000 plow will be a $2-3000 plow and in good shape for the next guy.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

snowman5313;802149 said:


> I totally agree WIPENSFAN. But realisticly people are sheep. They see the money that was made, or need to make money with their toys. They think its money in their pocket. Business is business. I have been doing this for 10 years now, and I know that just becuase your in wisconsin doesn't mean its going to snow. And just because you have a plow doesn't mean your a plower. The funny thing is that I talked to my dealer and he is swamped. He is taking care of the big guys like he should. He tells me every time i see him that he tries to tell the sheep not to buy that $6000 plow and to work for some one else but no one listens. He tells them about going out at all hours of the night, people not getting paid, brakedowns, missing family stuff.... but all they see is making the big bucks. Sad part is in a year or two that $6000 plow will be a $2-3000 plow and in good shape for the next guy.


I like those kind of guys though!! lol j/k. But...I just picked up a really nice plow for one of my skidsteers for $500 from a guy I think bought it last year or the year before thinking he was going to make a killing, but now he needed some quick cash. It seems like there are a lot of cheap used equipment in the lawncare and snow removal industry when the season is over, and im thinking this year or next will be flooded with slightly used deals from fly-by-nighters.


----------



## snowman5313 (Jun 19, 2009)

Its the type of field snowplowing falls into. Easy in easy out. Makes trying to be in it for life fun knowing there will be good times and bad. I did pick up some very nice tractor plows from a company that was getting out last year. Great deal. I too think its going to get flooded quick if the snow season starts late or the lack of snow.


----------

